# Pc Zusammenstellung



## Treelick (3. August 2010)

Hallo
HAb da mal ne frage. 
Sind diese Komponenten kompatibel miteinander?
ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3, AM3, ATX


4GB-Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Gold Low Voltage


XFX RADEON HD 5870 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI, DP, NATIVE HDMI

Samsung SpinPoint F3 250GB, SATA II (HD253GJ)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Box, Sockel AM3

Kandalf silver AT 1 (Gehäuse)
Enermax 565AX W SFMA 535W ATX 1 (Netzteil)
CDAP02 Philips 16/50x AT PCDV5016 bl 1 (DVD-Laufwerk)
BFF#08 NEC 1,44 MB 3,5" FDD Black 1 (Diskettenlaufwerk)

Wäre froh auf eine Antwort
mfg
tree


----------



## R1c0 (5. August 2010)

Auf den 1. Blick passt das alles ganz gut zusammen 

Allerdings würde ich das Floppy weglassen, wenn der Philips kein SATA-300 Brenner ist dann würd ich den auch nicht nehmen.

Falls du doch vorhaben solltest dir eine nVidia Grafikkarte anstatt der ATI zu kaufen, würde ich dir zu einem Leistungsstärkeren Netzteil raten. Die Enermax sind zwar echt gut mit 85%-87% Leistungsausgabe aber eine nVidia GF 470 z.B. frisst schon gute 210-230 Watt bei Vollast. Wenn man noch die CPU mit 130-150 Watt, RAM+Laufwerke und andere weitere Peripheriegeräte z.B. über USB....könnte knapp werden bei deinem Enermax mit reellen ca. 460Watt.


----------

